# [Preview] be quiet! TFX und SFX Netzteile



## soulpain (6. September 2009)

*[Preview] be quiet! TFX und SFX Netzteile*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



be quiet! möchte bald einen Neuanfang aller Serien wagen, sowohl die Straight Power als auch Pure Power wurden überarbeitet. So sind die L7 bereits erhältlich, während wir auf die E7 noch warten müssen, die übrigens auch in einer Version mit Kabelmanagement verfügbar sein werden. Ein Indiz dafür, dass die Dark Power Pro Baureihe (zumindest vorerst) nicht weitergeführt wird und man sich mit soliden Netzteilen auf die günstige Mittelklasse einlässt. Auch in anderen Bereichen arbeitet be quiet! an neuen Produkten und möchte so in das Multimediasegment mit TFX und SFX Netzteilen vordringen.

SFX und TFX Netzteile werden in sogenannten Small Form FactorGehäusen eingesetzt, vorzugsweise also in Multimediarechnern, die etwa im Wohnzimmer als notwendiges Unterhaltungsmedium genutzt werden können. Diese richten sich als mehr an die kleinen Verbraucher mit mATX Platinen.

Heute betrachten wir das TFX300W und SFX350W von be quiet!. Ersteres setzt auf einen 80mm Lüfter, bietet das 80Plus Zertifikat und haben eine Abmessung von 70x85x175 mm. Außerdem zählen die üblichen Sicherungsmechanismen und die aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur dazu. Ähnliches erwartet uns auch im SFX-Segment, nur dass die Maße 125x100x63,5 mm betragen. Der Preis für das TFX Modell wird bei offiziell 49,90€ liegen, während das hier nicht vertretene SFX300W 48,90€ und das SFX350W 59,90€ kosten werden. Zunächst betrachten wir die verfügbaren Anschlüsse im Überblick.

*Anschlüsse und Leitungslängen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Anschlusspolitik von be quiet! zieht sich durch alle kommenden Serien. Während das TFX300W ohne 6-pin PCIe Stecker auskommen muss, bieten alle zukünftigen 350W Produkte entsprechendes. Trotzdem ist natürlich zu beachten, dass sowohl die TFX (300W) und SFX (300W, 350W) Serie als auch die Pure Power L7 eher "Light"-Netzteile sind mit etwas filigraner dimensionierten Bauteilen, während die Straight Power weiterhin die stärkern Spiele-PC-Versorger bleiben werden und dementsprechend bei den Kapazitäten und dem Fassungsvermögen üppiger ausgestattet sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Optik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das markante am länglichen und zugleich schmalen TFX300W ist die tief schwarze Lackierung und die durchgehende Kabelummantelung - eine willkommene Abwechslung gegenüber den sonst mausgrauen OEM Geräten. Nur das Lüftergitter grenzt sich davon etwas ab. Für einen An/aus Schalter ist kein Platz neben dem AC Inlet, dafür wird die Seite vom be quiet! Schriftzug verziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das SFX350W hat schon eher Ähnlichkeiten mit den vertrauten ATX Netzteilen, jedoch wird auch hier auf einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Protechnic Lüfter gesetzt und die Abmessungen liegen deutlich unter denen der ATX Produkte. Wenn mein ein SFX Netzteil das erste Mal in den Händen hält wirkt es geradezu winzig. Zu guter Letzt noch ein Blick in das Innere der beiden Netzteile; starten wir mit dem TFX Produkt. 

*TFX300W Topologie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Eigenart der TFX Netzteile ist das lange, jedoch schmale Gehäuse, dass eher wenig Platz für Elektronik bietet. Trotzdem sind die verschiedenen Bereiche hier sauber gegliedert und es werden genügend Zwischenräume für die Belüftung geboten. Immerhin muss das Netzteil nur 300W Leistung erbringen und benötigt daher nur entsprechend geringe Kapazitäten. Während der am Rand positionierte Kühlkörper des Primärkreises sehr flach ausfällt, breiten sich beim sekundärseitigen Gegenstück einige Plattenstücke zur Seite hin aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer starten wir in der Detailansicht mit der EMI-Filterung hinter dem AC Inlet. Zwei Y-Kondensatoren und ein X-Kondensator sind daran befestigt. Das setzt sich auf der Platine mit zwei Y-Kondensatoren, einem gebecherten und einem lackgetränkten X-Kondensator hinter der Gleichrichterbrücke fort. Zwei stromkompensierte Drosseln werden zudem durch kleine Pulverkerndrosseln ergänzt, womit der Stromversorger recht gut ausgestattet ist. Uns persönlich fehlen noch einige Schrumpfschläuche an den Enden von Phase- und Neutralleiter. Ansonsten fehlt trotz des attraktiven Preises nicht mal eine Verdrillung zur Entstörung, die ganz unten im Bild zu betrachten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Netzteil von vielen alten TFX Modellen trennt, ist die aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur. Markant durch die Speicherdrossel und den entsprechenden Controller vertreten. Und siehe da, primärseitig befindet sich ein 105°C Nippon-Chemicon Kondensator mit 180 Mikro-Farad Kapazität und 420V Spannungsfestigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von rechts nach links sehen wir einen Infineon 20N60C3 Transistor mit geringer Gateladung, was die Effizienz steigert, sowie die NXP Diode des Leistungsfaktor-Vorreglers. Darauf folgen die beiden MOSFET in Double Forward Topologie, um die Spannung in hochfrequente Anteile zu zerhacken. Daneben wurde ein Transformator platziert. Wie üblich werden die Störungen der Transistoren aufgrund der Koppelkapazität des Transformators mittels einem zusätzlichen Y-Kondensator im zentralen Bereich kompensiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sekundärteil enthält für jede der drei großen Spannungen eine Shottky-Diode. Für +12V ist eine große, für die kleinen eine gemeinsame Speicherdrossel gegen die hochfrequenten Anteile realisiert worden. Der große Mix an unterschiedliche qualitativen Glättungskondensatoren ist neben den fehlenden Schrumpfschläuchen unser einziger Kritikpunkt. Zum überwiegenden Teil kommen Teapo SY-Kondensatoren zum Einsatz mit sehr hoher Lebensdauer, zwei OST und ein uns eher unbekannter Typ mit der Beschriftung TAICON erscheinen weniger sinnvoll. Der hellgrüne TAICON ist uns aus einigen sehr billigen Netzteile bekannt, wo er vorzugsweise an eher unwichtigen Stellen zum Puffern eingesetzt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der PS229 Sicherungschip von Silicon Touch erfreut sich wie der PS223 großer Beliebtheit und verfügt über alle notwendigen Mechansimen. Wie man an der grün ummantelten Leitung mit der Beschriftung sieht, regelt dieser auch das Power Good Signal. Und das bisher sehr zuverlässig, weshalb die Kompatibilität zu vielen Mainboards gewährleistet ist, was die Kommunikation in der Startphase betrifft.


*SFX350W Topologie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim SFX Netzteil sind die Platzverhältnisse etwas schwieriger und viele Komponenten drängen sich rechts unten auf engen Raum. Wie man sieht muss nach der EMI-Filterung die Energie durch zwei separate Leitungen quer über das PCB zur Gleichrichterbrücke getragen werden. Die Platine links mit den Schaltelementen des aktiven PFC wird mit einem Abstandshalter vom Gehäuse getrennt, eine Schutzfolie wäre allerdings noch eine passende Ergänzung. Auch hier haben wir eine klassische Double Forward Topologie. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was beim TFX Netzteil begann, setzt sich beim SFX Modell fort. Die Filterung ist adäquat und beinhaltet vier Y-Kondensatoren, zwei X-Kondensatoren vor, einen hinter der Gleichrichterbrücke als auch vier Spulen sowie einen MOV gegen Überspannung. Während die Verdrillung auch hier positiv auffällt, wurden ebenso keine Schrumpfschläusche an den Eingangsleitungen angebebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erneut werden wir durch die Präsenz eines sehr wertigen Primärkondensators erfreut. Hier handelt es sich um den Hitachi HU mit 105°C Spezifikation, wie wir ihn schon in größerer Fassung beim be quiet! Dark Power Pro 450W betrachten konnten. Auch hier kommt eine aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur zum Einsatz. Zur Befestigung der Speicherdrossel wurde übermäßig viel Klebstoff verwendet, andererseits sitzt dieses damit sehr stabil auf dem PCB. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas unspektakulärer geht es im Sekundärschaltkreis hinter dem Transformator weiter. Speicherdrosseln und ergänzende Entstördrosseln mit geringer Eigenkapazität vervollständigen den LC-Filter neben den Teapo Kondensatoren, wie wir sie schon beim TXF Proband sehen konnten. Wobei uns der füllig aufgetagene Klebstoff nicht ganz so überzeugt wie die sehr saubere Verarbeitung des TFX Modells mit etwas dezenterer Auftragung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt noch ein Blick auf die Hauptplatine, welche mit einer Folie isoliert wurde. Die Leiterbahnen wurden insgesamt recht gut nachgezogen, auch wenn sich der ein oder andere Klecks nicht vermeiden lassen konnte. Weiterhin ist der Primärteil sehr sauber verarbeitet, während sekundärseitig bei den Lötpunkten, an denen viele Adern zusammenlaufen, etwas grob gearbeitet wurde. Der Sicherheitsabstand zwischen den galvanisch getrennten Schaltkreisen ist ausreichend. Alles in allem ein zufrieden stellender Eindruck.


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen an die Community*
Martin Kaffei


----------



## soulpain (6. September 2009)

Lötqualität


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2009)

Ich geh mal davon aus, das beide von FSP gefertigt werden, oder?

Wie schauts mit der Leistung aus?
Was sind die beiden zu leisten im Stande??


----------



## poiu (6. September 2009)

ach bei PCGH auch vorgestellt 

Die Lötqualität sieht OK aus , solltest du immer in deinen Tests drauf eingehen.


----------

